# My first lathe



## anectine (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello everyone.  
I am new to the forum, and metal working in general.  I have watched everything I can find, read the words on some web sites until the fell off the screen!  Yesterday my father (was once a machinest) brought home my new toy, an Atlas 12x36.  She has a few issues but for $450 I think I can get her up and running.  Le me know what you guys think.  Did I invest wisely or not?  

Oh yeah I have 3-3 jaw chucks. 1-4 jaw, a faceplate, 3-Jacobs chucks (one has a 3/4" capacity), and several other pieces in a box I have not went through yet.


----------



## Old Iron (Nov 29, 2012)

I've never had one but it looks like you did ok, The chucks are worth about that much if there in good shape. The drill chucks would go at a good price on ebay also.

A good paint job and a rebuild it would look new.

Paul


----------



## Tamper84 (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice!!! I need to find a deal like this! Congrats and have fun. 

Chris


----------



## Ray C (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, that's a fair price.  It will be a fun cleaning/rebuilding project and it will probably serve you well.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2012)

anectine,

That was a good price for what I can see.  The nameplate was originally on the right end of the bed.  If still present, it will identify the model and also whether the machine was originally an Atlas or a Craftsman.  Missing from the front of the headstock is the speed chart.  Missing from the QCGB is the threading chart.  You will definitely need those in order to be able to operate the lathe.  You may get lucky and find them in the box that you mentioned.  If not, you may still be able to buy replacements from Clausing (along with many other parts if you should need to replace anything).  If you do, also buy the attachment screws.  They are a type of thread cutting (self tapping) that you aren't likely to find at Ace or Home Depot, although the chances are better at Ace.  In the meantime, one of the Craftsman manuals has a drawing of the threading chart and one of the Atlas manuals has a drawing of the speed chart.  Many parts also show up on eBay.  Most of them will be off of the earlier Craftsman models (not whichever yours is) but some will also fit the later Craftsman or Atlas like yours.  For example, the cranks on the cross feed and the compound, both of which appear to have had one knob cut off.  

Robert D.


----------



## anectine (Nov 29, 2012)

The problem list found so far:
The saddle would not move down the ways - fixed that with a little oil and a nylon brush.  the cross slide feed gear was rusted to the lead screw
The lead screw would not turn - found 2 broken gears in the QCGB.  I have contacted Clausing for replacements
The tail stock will not lock to the ways - will look at that tomorrow

I do not think it was a Craftsman, there is not a name plate that I can find.  All the original manuals came with the lathe and Atlas and Clausing all over them.  I even have the blank original registration card.  The fellow who sold it to me tells me he never ran it.  It was given to him by a friend whos father owned it and had died.  He claimed that it was owned by the USAF before that, not sure I believe that.

It was originally a change gear machine, in 1981 the owner added the QCGB, I have the sales receit!  The head stock gear cover was modified to accomodate the QCGB.  

One question should I take the time to check out the lead screw clutch assembly?

so far I am very pleased  
OH yeah, the charts are no where to be found  I'll ask clausing if they have those also.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2012)

If you want them, I just uploaded a PDF showing drawings of the Speed and Feed charts.  Go to Downloads and then Atlas, Clausing, etc.  

Given the stuck condition of several things, it wouldn't be a bad idea to test the slip clutch.  Instructions for setting are in the Owners Manual and also in the late model QCGB installation manual.  

I can't quite tell from the photo which type of engagement it has for the power crossfeed (knob to pull out or lever to pull down).  The cross feed crank or handle is in just the wrong position.  Which does it have?

Robert D.


----------



## Vince_O (Nov 29, 2012)

Not that I know what Im doing, but the folks here have been VERY helpful to me. I just got my small lathe up and running a few weeks back. Like I said I dont have a clue, but its nice to be in a place where people are eager to help.


----------



## anectine (Nov 29, 2012)

It does have the lever to engage the cross slide.  it was missing on the lathe but found in the box-o-stuff.  Thank you wa5cab, that will be most helpful


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Nov 29, 2012)

You know.. that there is going to be some time when I am going to want come down and check it out..


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 29, 2012)

anectine,

Your machine is a surprise, if it really was originally a change gear cabinet model.  From 1957 back,  Atlas sold 10" machines, Sears sold 12", and both sold 6".  When the 1/2" bed 3000 series came out in 1958, Atlas quit selling 10" and began selling the new 12" actually under the Atlas name.  And Sears began selling the new models.  I have a lot of Sears power tool catalogs and a few Atlas catalogs dated variously from 1959 through 1972 (plus earlier ones that don't apply).  The Sears catalogs from 1959 through 1961 list 6 models, 24" and 36" beds, bench models both QCGB and Change Gears, cabinet models only with QCGB.  Or in other words, no Change Gear cabinet models.  I don't have a 1962 Sears catalog but from 1963 on, no Change Gear models are listed.  The only mention is in the ad for the accessory QCGB which up through 1972 lists only two models that it is applicable to, the two bench type Change Gear models offered from 1959 to 1962 or 63.  And there is no indication that the final version with the lever operated power cross feed was ever offered as a Change Gear model whether bench or cabinet.

So, it's a mystery.  On the original owners manual that you said you have, what model number or model numbers does it show.  Should be right on the front cover.

All that being said, your machine as shown in the photo is equivalent to the 3996.  Which coincidentally happens to be what I have.  In the event that the manual(s) you have don't cover the 3996, I can send you a PDF of that manual.  But I'd need your email address as the file size is too large to upload either here or on Yahoo and I don't have the time right now to convert it down to 300 dpi.

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 30, 2012)

anectine,

One thing that I forgot to comment on - the tailstock not locking to the bed.  The late 12" tailstock on the 1/2" ways machines has the clamp screw on the back side of the tailstock (unlike most others) and a captive wrench on a special nut.  The nut has a flange on top to keep the wrench from coming off.  Below the flange the hex is turned down leaving a region where the wrench doesn't control the nut.  The total swing of the wrench per stroke is about one flat.  If the first (or second or ...) swing doesn't clamp, you lift the wrench up against the flange, swing it back to the other extreme, lower the wrench so that it again engages the nut, and make another 1/6th turn.  Repeat if necessary.  After using it a little while, the operation becomes second nature.  On my machine (most of the time), once you get the nut down to the proper height, one swing will go between loose enough to slide and tight.

Robert D.


----------



## anectine (Nov 30, 2012)

Robert
It is a 3996 according to the manual. The earliest date on the manual is 1975. If you look on the door that covers the gears you can tell it has been cut away to clear the QCGB. Not the straightest of cuts. I played with the tail stock last night and found the clamp bar was turned 90 deg and not clamping to the ways. I like easy fixes! Although this makes the 80 mile trip home that much more scary. There was a lot of bumps and nothing holding the tailstock to the lathe!!! Yet it stayed right there.

I would love the PDF file my e-mail is ajhill@comcast.net

OakRidgeGuy I would be honored to have you stop by some time to check it out.  


Thank you all

Adam


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 4, 2012)

The 3996 came from the factory with a QCGB.  The guard (cover) cutout puzzles me.  Even if the machine were originally a change-gear model, according to the manual on the last of the change-gear models, they used the same guard as the QC models.  Both the Atlas and the Craftsman manuals agree on this.  And the cutout should be just sufficient to clear the FWD-Neutral-REV lever.  It should not run as far to the left, nor all the way to the bottom.  I strongly recommend you get a piece of thin sheet metal and pop-rivet over part of the cutout.  Else, when you get it ready to run, all freshly oiled and greased up, and turn it on, it's going to sling oil and grease out the hole.

Good to hear what you found at the tailstock.  And good that you didn't find it at the other end of the ride but not be able to fix it.  

I assume that you received the file, as I didn't get a bounce report.

Robert D.


----------



## anectine (Dec 5, 2012)

I did get the file!   Thank you.  I was only guessing at the prior change gear set up. It was the only thing that made sense. Thanks for the warning on covering the hole I had not thought of that.  I have 2 gears to buy to fix the QCGB. Causing wants $150 for them


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 5, 2012)

OK.  $150 sounds a lot for two gears.  Unfortunately, it isn't, for new parts today.  Although you can and probably should look for the gears on the used market, if nothing else has to be changed $600 for what you got is still a steal.  

Another thing - as the 3996 originally came with a QCGB, you might want to try to track back and find out what became of the new one bought in 1981.  Or if for some reason the new one got installed on your machine in 1981, try to track down the remains of the one that it replaced.

Robert D.


----------



## anectine (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree 150 is a little more than I wanted to hear.  I have searched e-bay with no luck yet.  Are there any other places to search for parts?  I can find accessories all day but the actual parts are a little harder to find.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 6, 2012)

The only other suggestion I can think of is to contact the several eBay sellers who seem to always be selling things like talistock parts, carriages, reversing gearboxes, etc. on eBay.  Known to some as "lathe strippers".  As I told someone else recently who needed a small part out of a reversing gearbox, they could have a broken QC and haven't bothered with the individual small parts.  

Robert D.


----------



## anectine (Dec 6, 2012)

Great I dea!  I think I am down to needing just one gear now.  I took the compound gear which is 2 gears pressed onto a bronze bushing, mounted each gear in by wood lathe and used a 3/4" drill to open the hole a little more.  I then pressed in a 5/8x3/4 bronze bussing I found at Ace and they are now stuck back together!  If this slips I plan to add a little braze to the outside of each gear and lap it flat.  On the othe I am thinking of having a 1/8" key way broached in and silver solder a key in the slot.   i love fixing things myself, I guess that is the biggest reason for buying the lathe.

Adam


----------



## OakRidgeGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

You know, when you get that thing up and running... just might have to come up with a project to do...


----------

